# cannot connect to Windows 7 as guest

## javeree

using cifs, I can mount a drive from my windows 7 PC (Athene) without problems:

 *Quote:*   

> # mount -t cifs --verbose -o username=myuser,password=myuserpass //Athene/E E
> 
> parsing options: rw,username=myuser,password=myuserpass 
> 
> mount.cifs kernel mount options unc=//Athene\E,ip=192.168.0.50,ver=1,rw,username=myuser,password=myuserpass 

 

trying to do the same mount as guest gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> mount -t cifs --verbose -o guest //Athene/E E      parsing options: rw,guest
> 
> mount.cifs kernel mount options unc=//Athene\E,ip=192.168.0.50,user=root,ver=1,rw,guest
> 
> mount error 13 = Permission denied
> ...

 

On Athene, I've shared the drive with permissions for 'Everyone' set to 'read', and I've also added 'Athene\Guest' with read permissions. 

I've also tried with various forms of username={guest,Guest,Athene\\Guest,...}. e.g.

 *Quote:*   

> mount -t cifs --verbose -o username=guest //Athene/E E
> 
> parsing options: rw,username=guest
> 
> Password:<I just pressed enter here>
> ...

 

Does anyone know how to access this drive anonymously as guest ?

----------

## audiodef

Remove the virus commonly known as "Windows".   :Laughing: 

----------

## polu

In Windows 7:

 go to the Network Center. 

 Select "Advanced Sharing Settings". 

 Select your profile (probably "Home or Work")

 Scroll down, select "Use user accounts and passwords to connect to other computers".

 Disable "Password protecting share" (not sure what it's called)

But why do you ask this on a Gentoo forum?   :Razz: 

----------

## audiodef

 *polu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But why do you ask this on a Gentoo forum?  

 

I assume it's because his other machine runs Gentoo.   :Wink: 

----------

## javeree

Yes, this setting allows -o guest access, but unfortunately it seems to be an 'all-or-nothing' setting.

I have multiple shares and wanted to make only one of them available for guests, but now I can mount any share as guest. 

I think that I will just define on the Win7 PC a separate account for which I can then define per share the access rights. It is still quite suboptimal, but at least a bit more secure than opening up any share for anonymous access.

Thanks for the help.

P.S. yes, all my other PCs are gentoo, and unfortunately it is always up to gentoo to try to find solutions for Win's problems

----------

